# Bluetooth Speaker around 4000Rs



## muftiazan (Mar 15, 2016)

First of all. I am sorry to post in the mobile section but I could not find any other forum closely related.

 I want to buy a bluetooth speaker for around 4000Rs and the ones which ship to my location (190001), I have narrowed it down to Jabra Solemate(not mini) and Zoook Armor XL. I know how good the Solemate is but it is an old speaker(have used both mini and the original). On the other hand I have no experience with Zoook speakers or any other accessory. Please advice. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## RCuber (Mar 15, 2016)

Moved to Audio Section


----------



## AudioGeek (Jun 11, 2016)

Hey mate,

I suggest you buy F&D R30BT: a little over budget, but they are awesome.


----------

